# Garantie vom Hersteller erloschen bei Privatkauf??



## murmel04 (2. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich leibäugle im Moment mit einem neuen Bike

Nun meine Frage, es wäre ein Privatkauf, klar habe ich gegenüber dem Verkäufer dann keine Ansprüche.

Mein Gedanke ist allerdings, wie sieht es mit der Garantie auf Rahmen etc. vom Hersteller aus?
Jemand hat mir die Info gegeben, da ich dann 2. Besitzer wäre hätte ich keine Garantieansrüche mehr, selbst wenn auf z.B. Rahmen 5 Jahre Garantie ab Kauf ist.

Hat da jemand von euch Infos oder Erfahrungen dazu? Wäre toll.

Gruß


----------



## geronet (2. August 2013)

http://www.mydealz.de/9552/garantie-und-gewahrleistung-wo-ist-der-unterschied/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronny1977 (2. August 2013)

@murmel04

Um Deine Frage nicht mit einem Link zu beantworten.
1. Es ist nicht korrekt, dass Du keine Ansprüche ggü. dem Verkäufer hast, nur sind diese eben eingeschränkt!
2. Schaue Dir die Garantiebedingungen des Herstellers an, da diese freiwillig sind, kann er u.a. auch bestimmen, ob die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer gelten.

Grüsse

R.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. August 2013)

@ Ronny1977,

zu Punkt 1: Da kann ich dir nur bedingt zustimmen, bei einem privatkauf besteht absolut keine Gewährleistung, AUßER der Verkäufer handelt in betrügerischer Absicht, sprich er verschweigt wohl wissentlich einen Mangel.
Aber das er von dem Manngel kenntniss hatte, muss man als Käufer auch erstmal nachweisen.


----------



## ronny1977 (2. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> @ Ronny1977,
> 
> zu Punkt 1: Da kann ich dir nur bedingt zustimmen, bei einem privatkauf besteht absolut keine Gewährleistung, AUßER der Verkäufer handelt in betrügerischer Absicht, sprich er verschweigt wohl wissentlich einen Mangel.
> Aber das er von dem Manngel kenntniss hatte, muss man als Käufer auch erstmal nachweisen.



Ich würde sagen, Du stimmst hier mir zu100% zu. Denn ich habe ja hier kein Bsp. genannt und Du hast hier eines von einigen Möglichen genannt
Bzgl. Nachweis hast Du in Deinem Bsp. recht.

Grüsse

R.


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2013)

Und trotzdem liegt ihr beide falsch 

Trotz gegenteiliger allgemeiner Auffassung hat man auch bei Gebrauchtkauf die bekannte gesetzliche Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Verkäufer! Allerdings darf der Privat-Verkäufer diese ausschließen. Eine Formulierung "Ohne Garantie" o.ä. reicht dazu allerdings nicht, es muss schon "Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen" o.ä. genannt werden.

Sehr beliebter Fallstrick z.B. bei eBay...


----------



## ronny1977 (2. August 2013)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und trotzdem liegt ihr beide falsch
> 
> Trotz gegenteiliger allgemeiner Auffassung hat man auch bei Gebrauchtkauf die bekannte gesetzliche Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Verkäufer! Allerdings darf der Privat-Verkäufer diese ausschließen. Eine Formulierung "Ohne Garantie" o.ä. reicht dazu allerdings nicht, es muss schon "Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen" o.ä. genannt werden.
> 
> Sehr beliebter Fallstrick z.B. bei eBay...



Leider Falsch, wollte so schön ausführen, leider ist der Text auf einmal weg gewesen d. Daher Kurzform:

Gewährleistungsausschluss möglich (privat an privat) Voraussetzung, rechtswirksamer Ausschluss (Formulierung)
Ausnahmen vom Ausschluss:

a) Beschaffenheitsgarantie
b) wie im Bsp. zuvor, arglistige Täuschung

So, sollte es gewesen sein. Somit ist meine erste Anwort korrekt gewesen, wollte halt nur nicht in die Juristerei abtauchen, da es wohl der Threaderstellerin um Garantie ging, jedenfalss m.E. 

Greetz

R.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Auch wenn ein Verbraucher in seinem KV schreibt, dass er die Garantie ausschliesst, ist es nach Auffassung unseres BGH so, dass nach allg. Sprachgebrauch auch der Ausschluss der Gewährleistung gemeint ist und somit dies dann auch wirksam ausgeschlossen ist! Nachzulessen unter den Entscheidungen des BGH aus 03/2013


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...Mein Gedanke ist allerdings, wie sieht es mit der Garantie auf Rahmen etc. vom Hersteller aus?
> Jemand hat mir die Info gegeben, da ich dann 2. Besitzer wäre hätte ich keine Garantieansrüche mehr, selbst wenn auf z.B. Rahmen 5 Jahre Garantie ab Kauf ist...


 
Die meisten Hersteller beschränken in ihren Garantiebedingungen ihre Garantiezusage auf den Erstkäufer. Zudem in den meisten Fällen auch nur auf den von ihnen hergestellten und vertriebenen Rahmen. Bei den Komponenten muss man sich zwecks Garantie meist an den Hersteller dieser wenden. Auch da ende die Herstellergarantie mit dem Weiterverkauf an Dritte.


----------



## murmel04 (4. August 2013)

so erstmal danke für die Ausführungen.

Habe mal bei den Garantiemodalitäten des Herstellers geschaut und unter Garantieauschluss dazu nix gefunden.
Und auch sonst noch ein paar Erkundigungen eingeholt und es sollte soweit alles klar gehen.

Ist natrürlich auch so, wenn ein Hersteller nicht will, findet er mit Sicherheit immer was, worunter er einen Ausschluss difinieren kann 
So wie bei Versicherungen, wenn sie zahlen sollen.

Na ja ich hoffe, der Fall tritt nie ein.

Grüße


----------



## at021971 (4. August 2013)

Es geht wahrscheinlich um das BMC, das Du in einem anderen Thread vorgestellt hast. Und wenn man sich deren Garantiebedingungen durchliest, bist Du als PrivatkÃ¤ufer sehr wahrscheinlich raus, denn dort steht:

"_Die Garantie umfasst nur BMC-eigene Rahmen, Starrgabeln und Komponenten (nachfolgend: BMC-Produkte). Die Garantie erstreckt sich ausschliesslich auf *neue* BMC-Produkte, die bei einem *BMC-HÃ¤ndler* erworben werden. Alle anderen Teile und Komponenten sind von dieser Garantie ausgeschlossen."_

_"BMC bietet dem ErstkÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der ab Modelljahr 2011 eine freiwillige auf 5 Jahre (statt 3 Jahre) verlÃ¤ngerte Garantiezeit auf Bruch von BMC-Rahmen aufgrund von Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehlern."_

"_Ab Lieferdatum gewÃ¤hrt BMC folgende Garantiedauer:_
_â¢ Rahmen 3 Jahre_
_â¢ Lackierung 2 Jahre_
_â¢_ _Weitere BMC-Produkte 2 Jahre_
_Der KÃ¤ufer eines Fahrrades ab Modelljahr 2011 hat die MÃ¶glichkeit, seinen Rahmen innert 30 Tagen nach Kauf beim BMC-HÃ¤ndler auf der BMC Webseite (__www.bmc-switzerland.com__) zu registrieren und damit die Garantiefrist auf den Rahmen von 3 auf 5 Jahre zu verlÃ¤ngern. Die Garantiedauer verlÃ¤ngert sich nicht bei Reparatur/Austausch des Rahmens."_


----------



## 4mate (4. August 2013)

Der Thread zur Marke BMC 

wer hats gemacht - die Schweizer - BMC

Erfahrungen der User bei Rahmenbrüchen sind nicht so dolle

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438288&highlight=konstruktionsfehler&page=76

ab # 1891


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2013)

Da würde ich mir jetzt nicht so große Sorgen machen, als Frau bringt man ja selten über 100kg auf die Waage. Man liest ja immer wieder dieser und jener Hersteller baut Rahmen, die brechen und ich hab noch keinen kaputt bekommen, obwohl ich wirklich viel in den Bergen fahre. Bei Bikeparkbesuchen mag das anders aussehen.


----------

